# Help on Gender



## xyhus2022 (6 mo ago)

Just got four new budgies and need help to decide which are male and which are female. Here is a photo. Can someone tell me if this one is male or female?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

Your budgie is a lovely little girl. Do you have photos of the other budgies? How big is their cage?

It’s likely that there is at least one male so you’ll have to do everything you can to prevent breeding, as detailed in the links below: 








When We Don't Want Eggs!


When We Don't Want Eggs! When We Don't Want Eggs Sometimes we have over enthusiastic hens that want to have chicks even when the timing is not right or they are not in the best condition or age to raise a clutch of chicks. While the male is very important in the role of raising chicks, most...




www.talkbudgies.com












A Breeder's Tips for Discouraging Breeding


Breeding budgies is not as easy, fun, or full of sunshine and rainbows as you would like to think it is. There is a LOT that you need to learn and prepare for in order to have a successful clutch of healthy chicks, and parents at the end of it. A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old...




www.talkbudgies.com





Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Be sure to read through the forums’ many other budgie articles and stickies to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so feel free to ask as we’d love to help.

Hope to see you around! 👋🏻


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Your little girl is lovely. I would love to see pictures of the other three budgies!

As you have mixed genders, it is VERY important you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*
*Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


----------

